# Simba - Norwegian Forest Cat



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The Lighter Side:










In His Element:


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

Woah! He looks like a wild animal in that second picture. Beautiful!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Something in his expression in the last picture makes me want to Photoshop in little squished human beings under his paws. Or maybe an army of little enslaved human beings following after him, ready to do his bidding. 8O :lol:

Ok, back to work... :roll:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh my, you have met Simba. We are indeed his slaves..lol


----------



## aero1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh man, that is an awesome looking cat. Especially in the second picture.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Simba is magnificent!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful cat!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what a gorgeous cat!!!! I want one!!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

His eyes are so green! Very regal looking guy! 8)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

We've had since he was 3 weeks old. Hand raised him and his 2 sisters as they were dropped off at the shelter without thier Momma. We still have all 3 siblings.

Simba just loves his Daddy. He will sit on command, talks to Daddy, snuggles with him, and if you ask him for a kiss he will lower his head and lean in to you. He's the sweetest cat I have ever known.


----------



## Tucker48 (Apr 14, 2007)

He hasn't quite mastered the "sit" command yet:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Simba the snow cat ... looks like he's off to rescue climbers in distress. :lol: Great pic ... wonderful expression.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

wow. love that second pic!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Simba is beautiful!


----------



## Tucker48 (Apr 14, 2007)

More of "Snow Simba"


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Wow...he is gorgeous!! He looks like another forum cat named "Oran"


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

manitu22 said:


> Wow...he is gorgeous!! He looks like another forum cat named "Oran"


He looks like my Baby too! :wink:


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

Aaah, new pictures! I really like the first one. It always amazes me that cats don't get cold in the snow, but then again... It's not really a wonder, with such a long coat! Simply beautiful


----------



## Tucker48 (Apr 14, 2007)

DesnBaby said:


> manitu22 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...he is gorgeous!! He looks like another forum cat named "Oran"
> ...


Yeah he does!


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

A true wildcat!


----------



## ColinS (Nov 8, 2006)

What a magnificant cat! Love the pics in the snow!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow!! What a beautiful cat!!


----------



## Lindsay2012 (Apr 13, 2007)

That really is a beautiful cat! I saw some Norweigen Forest Cats in a "Cat Fancy" magazine a while ago. I really want to have one someday.


----------



## doggiejayl (Nov 14, 2006)

Too Cute! My cat is part norwegian forest cat - she looks kind of like that.


----------



## Tucker48 (Apr 14, 2007)

doggiejayl said:


> Too Cute! My cat is part norwegian forest cat - she looks kind of like that.


Lucky is beautiful! We are fairly certain about Simba being an NFC. We'll never really know as he is a rescue also, but after reading more on the temperment of NFC's, we are even more certain. 

You may want to see if she has this kind of attitude, etc:

http://www.geocities.com/heartland/ridge/5176/about.htm


----------



## Tucker48 (Apr 14, 2007)

Lindsay2012 said:


> That really is a beautiful cat! I saw some Norweigen Forest Cats in a "Cat Fancy" magazine a while ago. I really want to have one someday.


I was never really a "cat person" until we started fostering cats for the local humane society. Fostering = keeping them (we stopped at 7) cuz they are so cute, so that didn't work out too well  

I've really become attached to all of them, and the 3 siblings that seem to have NFC roots were the ones that really captured my heart initially. They are really great companions.


----------



## oldcat (Apr 22, 2007)

that is an awesome cat! i will defiantly be getting one (if i can find one)when my cat finally checks out, but that will be some time because i swear he is made out of nails


----------



## Tucker48 (Apr 14, 2007)

oldcat said:


> that is an awesome cat! i will defiantly be getting one (if i can find one)when my cat finally checks out, but that will be some time because i swear he is made out of nails


I'm afraid I know what you mean :!:


----------



## Tucker48 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Trying out this Leash-Thing*

So far... So good...


----------



## Tucker48 (Apr 14, 2007)

Gracie showing him how it's done.


----------



## Tucker48 (Apr 14, 2007)

And then there's Bob:


----------

